# Alguien con experiencia en servicios funerarios?



## RNSX (9 Oct 2012)

Alguien sabe como funciona una funeraria? llevo tiempo pensando que es uno de los sectores en los que siempre hay demanda, y que un entierro sale muy caro, me gustaria saber por que es asi y si habria modo de montar una funeraria low cost; a fin de cuentas a mucha gente no le importa lo que hagan con ellos despues de muerto y no deberia ser complicado hacer un pack ataud, +cremacion + esparcir cenizas por poco dinero


----------



## Soltari (9 Oct 2012)

Funcionan con licencia, olvidate del tema, te sera más sano.
Respecto del tema, ¿porque nadie se queja de los buitres estos?


----------



## RNSX (10 Oct 2012)

y como va ese tema de licencias, se compran y venden como las farmacias?
se solicitan como las de los bares?


----------



## Enterao (10 Oct 2012)

en madrid creo recordar que lo liberalizaron ...pero suele ser una mafia hayuntamientil...

asi que si no eres amigo del alcalde olvidate...

demanda hay , porque todo el mundo se queja de lo caro que es morirse...


----------



## creative (15 Oct 2012)

Hablando con varios funerarios, todos me comentan que los tiempos han cambiado, la gente contrata friamente y lo mas economico en muchos casos, se llegan a pedir 5 o 6 presupuestos antes de decidir, cuando hace dos años esto era IMPENSABLE.


----------



## MDV (15 Oct 2012)

Lo que yo conozco del tema es que es una especie de monopolio encubierto, hay unas pocas familias detrás de todas las funerarias, y entre ellas se lo guisan y se lo comen. Todo va a base de licencias que concede el ayuntamiento, en la mayoría de los casos es el ayuntamiento el dueno del cementerio, y la funeraria la empresa que lo gestiona. Vamos, que no hay mafia ni nada relacionada con el tema...


----------



## Vanish (15 Oct 2012)

Yo a veces lo he pensado, pero tenía toda la pinta (como así es por lo que dicen) de ser un oligopolio de amigotes del ayuntamiento.

Y dado que probablemente no se necesite suelo urbano, incluso había pensado en una especie de cementerio privado para evitar la mafia ayuntamientil de cobrar por todo. Un sitio donde se comprara realmente la porción de terreno al morir tu familiar y supieras que nadie va a amenazarte nunca con echar a tu familiar a la fosa común. Incluso con posibilidad de hacer alguna cosa un poco "diferente", en plan enterrar a tu familiar y plantar encima un árbol o alguna otra cosa sensiblera del estilo "la muerte da la vida" o algo. Pero el cementerio también tiene toda la pinta de ser un monopolio del ayuntamiento.


----------



## No Registrado (15 Oct 2012)

He sido trabajador de una funeraria durante muchos años, desde hace unos años nos unimos unos compañeros y montamos nuestra propia empresa, lo que comentais de las licencias y demas no funciona como decis, se pide una licencia de actividad siguiendo los tramites habituales como en bares, kiosko, papeleria o el negocio que quieras, todo depende de la localidad y provincia tienes mas papeleo o menos, pero no es imposible.

Principalmente te dire que sin experiencia no te arriesgues y sin una compañia de seguros que te respalde (que te proporcione servicios funerarios) tampoco, por que hoy por hoy el 70% de la poblacion tiene su seguro de decesos y ese mismo seguro tiene a contratado los servicios funerarios para esos clientes a una funeraria.

La inversion es bastante elevada ya que necesitas personal, materiales, coches funebres (al menos dos), furgon de recogida, etc etc.

Y dependiendo de la provincia que estes como no tengas tanatorio propio te comes los mocos por que si te la montas en una localidad donde el tanatorio no sea municipal pues no vas a poder llevar a tus clientes a ese tanatorio y entonces perderas al cliente por que el servicio funerario lo hara el que tiene el tanatorio.

Una funeraria es un gasto bastante considerable mes a mes por que es un servicio 24 horas todos los dias del año y para eso te hace falta personal asi que entre salario, pagas extras, dietas, km, uniformes, salidas, seguridad social etc etc etc tienes que tener un volumen de servicios para poder mantener la empresa y tener ganacias, no es que sea caro morirse es que hay que pagar bastante para dar un servicio adecuado y de calidad.

Si solo trabajaramos como cualquier tienda de 10 a 22 horas, tendriamos menos gastos pero no se daria el servicio que la gente necesita.

espero haber despejado vuestras dudas.


----------



## Enterao (15 Oct 2012)

no tienes por que tener 24 horas de servicio ni 2 coches ni todo lo que dices ...

habra gente que le de lo mismo esperar un dia para que lo entierren si le va a salir mas barato..

todavia se pueden reducir muchos costes en las funerarias...


----------



## frese1 (27 Oct 2012)

*funeraria*

Yo trabajo en una funeraria en madrid capital, hay bastante competencia 3 empresas con tanatorio 4 tanatorios y otras tantas que los tienen en localidades cercanas que pueden también atender a una familia (quien gestiona el tanatorio es el único que puede darle uso y las familias quieren estar cerca de su casa)

El servicio en todas ellas es 24 horas, como he leído en un post anterior el coste de esto es bastante alto. A de mas se necesitan una infraestructura cara, almacén con féretros con una variedad y numero suficiente para atender la demanda, cámaras frigoríficas, furgones adaptados para recogida, fúnebres (dos o mas si tienes un traslado a 400km solo atenderás a una familia con menos).

En cuanto al personal se necesitan comerciales en hospitales (mas de 8 públicos en Madrid) en donde ya hay presencia de la principales funerarias (esto genera competencia y la reducción del costes al mínimo.
Telefonistas para atender a las familias, conductores 24 para trasladar fallecidos (ni las familias quieren que el fallecido se quede en casa ni en todas las casas hay espacio para ello)
Tramitadores para las documentaciones de registro civil, sanidad... y dependiendo del tamaño de la funeraria pueden ser muchos mas. 
Este personal cobra trabajen o no, por que esto no es una fabrica que antes de empezar sepas cuantas familias atenderás y el sueldo no puede ser el mínimo legal, te aseguro que no suele ser algo vocacional es un poco estigmatico en esta sociedad y los horarios son incómodos por no decir que trabajar el día 31 de diciembre a las 22h o la la 1 no le apetece a mucha gente.

En cuanto a los cementerios en Madrid capital hay 14 municipales y 7 mas entre sacramentales y parroquiales (de gestión privada) y 1 crematorio (muchísimos mas en localidades cercanas) también son infraestructuras caras, los cementerios necesitan enterradores los 365 días del año (independientemente del la cantidad de trabajo), mantenimiento de caminos y edificios, hay que hacer obras para hacer nuevas unidades y el espacio es limitado.
Los crematorios son caros de construir evidentemente necesitan combustible y personal y sus normativas de separación de viviendas y construcción difíciles de cumplir.
Tampoco ninguno de estos trabajos son de los mas agradables o gratos ya que se hacen llueva, nieve o hagan 40 grados y también son repudiados por la sociedad.

Perdón si me he extendido.

me he registrado con este nick sin el 1 pero aun no me deja publicar


----------



## damnit (27 Oct 2012)

Es un negocio muy interesante, aunque siempre había sabido que había algo de enchufismos, y que por supuesto es un negocio carísimo de crear y mantener.

El verdadero negocio sería tener mucha pasta y hacer un tanatorio, yo creo que ahí si es el filón, porque luego las funerarias sí se asociarían contigo.


----------



## frese 1 (27 Oct 2012)

Si se tiene dinero para hacer un tanatorio, que es carisimo no te interesara asociarte con ninguna funeraria ni ellas con tigo. el coste medio de una sala es de 700 euros, si te asocias con otra funeraria esta facturara las tramitaciones, féretro e incluso el destino final. 
Lo que limita mucho el beneficio. Por otro lado si una funeraria atiende a una familia que quiere tu tanatorio primero intentara que usen el sullo propio y perderás clientes.

La construcción de tanatorios también tiene unas normas urbanísticas difíciles de cumplir (distancia a viviendas, espacio mínimo y licencias).
También hay que tener en cuenta que la gente es de costumbres y si han ido siempre a un tanatorio en concreto que ya conocen seguirán yendo. Es difícil introducirse en el mercado ya que ni siquiera saben que existes y la gente no se informa de si hay cerca un tanatorio (nadie mira nada asta el ultimo momento).

Sigo sin poder publicar con mi cuenta frese


----------



## Enterao (27 Oct 2012)

es un campo tradicional por lo que tiene muchas posibilidades de innovacion pero como es un tema tan triste lo limita bastante ..ademas estan las putas regulaciones ..

por lo visto no te pueden enterrar en el campo , aunque el campo sea tuyo ..tiene que ser por cojones en un cementerio...y todo asi..


----------



## EugMadrid (22 Mar 2017)

Buenos días,
Alguién sabe de alguna funeraria que ofrezca este tipo de urnas biodegradables?. Me interesaría saber si para personas también lo ofrecen ya que para animales pues está bien pero no se si es un tema para comentar a la familia debido al respeto que hay que tener en esos momento y como las funerarias toman este tema.

Aguna referencia?.


----------



## Viernes (22 Mar 2017)

Busca en google Mémora Servicios funerarios...


----------



## EugMadrid (22 Mar 2017)

Lo acabo de buscar pero no veo que en la web hablen de estas urnas.
¿Lo ofrecen a la familia o como?. No entiendo si estos servicios se puede ofrecer directamente por la funeraria o es mejor que lo ofrezcan los familiares.

Por cierto estos de Barcelona no se quedan solo con el tema de urnas biodegradables sino que también tienen un tema de sostenibilidad con su urna biodegradable.


----------



## Viernes (22 Mar 2017)

EugMadrid dijo:


> Lo acabo de buscar pero no veo que en la web hablen de estas urnas.
> ¿Lo ofrecen a la familia o como?. No entiendo si estos servicios se puede ofrecer directamente por la funeraria o es mejor que lo ofrezcan los familiares.
> 
> Por cierto estos de Barcelona no se quedan solo con el tema de urnas biodegradables sino que también tienen un tema de sostenibilidad con su urna biodegradable.



Las ofrecen a los familiares del difunto, si pinchas, las veras.


----------



## Lombroso (22 Mar 2017)

Lo que nunca me he explicado ha sido porqué una familia que va a incinerar a un difunto se gasta tanto dinero en un ataúd. ¿No sería más fácil que hubiesen ataúdes de alquiler para la ceremonia fúnebre, y que luego lo incineraran en una simple caja de madera? Supongo que será uno de esos temas tabú que mucha gente piensa pero llegado el momento nadie se atreve a mencionarlo.


----------



## Enterao (28 Mar 2017)

Lombroso dijo:


> Lo que nunca me he explicado ha sido porqué una familia que va a incinerar a un difunto se gasta tanto dinero en un ataúd. ¿No sería más fácil que hubiesen ataúdes de alquiler para la ceremonia fúnebre, y que luego lo incineraran en una simple caja de madera? Supongo que será uno de esos temas tabú que mucha gente piensa pero llegado el momento nadie se atreve a mencionarlo.



asi es . hay mucho Tabu en este tema . es un tema complicadisimo .


----------



## robrock (28 Mar 2017)

Enterao dijo:


> no tienes por que tener 24 horas de servicio ni 2 coches ni todo lo que dices ...
> 
> habra gente que le de lo mismo esperar un dia para que lo entierren si le va a salir mas barato..
> 
> todavia se pueden reducir muchos costes en las funerarias...



Jajajaja, seguro ya verás cuando el cadáver empiece a oler...O pierda líquidos, lo que hay que leer...

---------- Post added 29-mar-2017 at 00:09 ----------




Lombroso dijo:


> Lo que nunca me he explicado ha sido porqué una familia que va a incinerar a un difunto se gasta tanto dinero en un ataúd. ¿No sería más fácil que hubiesen ataúdes de alquiler para la ceremonia fúnebre, y que luego lo incineraran en una simple caja de madera? Supongo que será uno de esos temas tabú que mucha gente piensa pero llegado el momento nadie se atreve a mencionarlo.



Yo he trabajado en funeraria con crematorio, el ataúd es a elegir por la familia, antes la gente
Elegía los caros por el que dirán...pero con la crisis la gente elige últimamente los baratos más cuando se va a incinerar.
Cada familia es un mundo...


----------



## Cormac (29 Mar 2017)

Urnas biodegradables sí que existen.
A mí cuando me tocó escogí el mas barato, ya que en 24 horas se iba a incinerar o en el mejor de los casos hubiera ido tras una lápida. Mi madre empezó que si tal que si pascual y al final fue algo intermedio. Unos 1.000 euros mas que se prendieron fuego.


----------



## John Galt 007 (30 Mar 2017)

RNSX dijo:


> Alguien sabe como funciona una funeraria? llevo tiempo pensando que es uno de los sectores en los que siempre hay demanda, y que un entierro sale muy caro, me gustaria saber por que es asi y si habria modo de montar una funeraria low cost; a fin de cuentas a mucha gente no le importa lo que hagan con ellos despues de muerto y no deberia ser complicado hacer un pack ataud, +cremacion + esparcir cenizas por poco dinero



Si, el muerto va al hollo y el vivo al bollo.

Eso es lo basico.


----------



## Ytumas (3 Abr 2017)

El ataúd de cartón 'made in Madrid', a 100€, rechazado por el 'lobby' y pirateado fuera

Esta es la increíble historia de un ataúd de cartón 'made in Madrid', más concretamente en el municipio de Alcobendas, que curiosamente puede ser comercializado en toda España menos en Madrid, que ha sido pirateado en el extranjero, y que ha acabado en la Fiscalía de Medio Ambiente, en una denuncia admitida a trámite, archivada luego provisionalmente y retomada de nuevo por la asociación contra la corrupción ACCORS. Una historia que entremezcla toda una maraña de extrañas amenazas, accidentes de tráfico y presuntas coacciones por parte de la Administración. Todo un lío funerario con un importante trasfondo económico: un negocio, el de los ataúdes, que mueve como mínimo 296 millones de euros al año.


----------



## A. Sendra (26 Abr 2018)

*Servicios funerarios 24h*

Hola.

Conozco una empresa de servicio funerario 24h en Valladolid. Si quieres puedes informarte en su web.

Saludos.


----------



## jaime15795 (1 Oct 2018)

*Muchos intereses en las funerarias*

Hola,

Yo he trabajado para la empresa PorSiempre joyas para cenizas y así he tratado con muchas funerarias.

Es complicado lo del tema low cost porque hay muchos intereses y necesitas validaciones del ayuntamiento y demás...

Una inversión muy fuerte también. Pero realizando un buen estudio de mercado quizás en algunas zonas pueda ser muy rentable. ::


----------



## PedroNTC (12 Jul 2019)

Echa un vistazo al catálogo de urnas cinerarias de esta empresa funeraria de albacete de total confianza.


----------



## Forchetto (12 Jul 2019)

Cagun Dios...un spammer de una funeraria, lo que nos faltaba.


----------

